# Advice on Bo Height?



## Stac3y (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm going to be learning bo soon, and I'm wondering what length to buy. I'm about 5'8"; so should I go with 66" or 6'? I'll be learning forms, probably with minimal use of release techniques, as I'm a klutz.

Any advice?


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 11, 2009)

A bo that's about the same height as you are, would be ideal.  However, anyone should be able to comfortably work with one that is within +/- 2 inches of your height.  

Thus, a 5 1/2' bo would be OK.  At this point, you're going to be busy learning fundamentals and mechanics, so getting a bo that is perfect for your hands isn't too much of a priority at this time.  Once you gain some more experience, you may want to think about getting a nicer bo that's your height (5' 8", maybe 5' 9").


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm sure a lot depends on your style.  For my style, Isshinryu, my sensei told me to get a bo that was within 6 inches of my height.  I'm 5-10, so a 6 foot bo is fine for me.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 11, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> A bo that's about the same height as you are, would be ideal.



That's the advice I was always given too!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 11, 2009)

Aye, your own height with maybe an inch or two added on is what I have always been told is ideal for Bo.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 11, 2009)

When I was a kid I trained with a hardwood mopstick my dad got me at the hardware store.  It was about my height and it worked great.  So yeah, something about your height works, any taller and you run a higher risk of hitting yourself with it.

I have not used a bo in years though!  I've learned over the years especially living in NY to never carry a weapon because no matter what you are wrong if somethign goes down so I quit workign on that aspect.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 11, 2009)

I always teach that it should be a few inches above your eyebrow.
If it is taller than you are, it will hit the floor during a front spin.

AoG


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 11, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm sure a lot depends on your style. For my style, Isshinryu, my sensei told me to get a bo that was within 6 inches of my height. I'm 5-10, so a 6 foot bo is fine for me.


A lot depends on your style and the form you'll be using it with. I know some forms and stick systems that are intended for a stick that is long enough to reach from the ground up to the end of your extended fingers with your arms straight up (for me, that's something like 7 1/2 or 8 feet), and others that are for sticks that are about as long as you are tall (a bit under 6 feet, for me). And a few for sticks about shoulder height. These all count as "long" sticks; shoulder height is the transition between "long" and "middle" sticks.  (I even know some for "very long" -- 10 feet or more!  And I've heard of forms for "super long" where two or three people somehow use the same stick.  Not a clue how that works...)

The best advice is to ask your instructor; they should offer you the proper guidance on length, diameter, and material.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 12, 2009)

I was taught it should ideally be about eyebrow height.


----------



## searcher (Mar 12, 2009)

It depend on the style and what type of forms you will be learning.

Most bo are Rokushaku or 6 ft.    I believe that the USA-NKF requires you to be within 2" of your height.   I am 6'3" and I use a 6' bo.   Some of the Chinese styles have staff lengths up to 8'.

Ask your instructor what he/she recommends.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have always heard that the bo should be from the floor to the tip of your middle finger when you reach your arm straight up above your head.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I was told by a sensei in Okinawa that it should be taller than you but no more than the length of your palm above your head.


----------



## Arnold Lee (May 30, 2009)

As a historical study the most common versions in Chinese styles  are the double ended and single ended staffs.

A double end staff is measured from the ground to your eyebrow.  A single end staff is measured from the ground to your extended middle finger when the arm is extended overhead.

Double ended and single ended staffs are used differently.  The "Staff Set" that American Kenpo has uses the double ended version.

Not to say that these are the only sizes...just the most common that I've seen.  For instance some wing chun practitioners have whats called a dragon pole which can be over 8 feet long.


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 30, 2009)

Really, you're instructor should be the one to tell you this. Different styles have different prefernces. Different instructors have different prefernces.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 31, 2009)

I agree with everyone else's opinions on this topic. However what I would say is test out a few Bo's (Gun) and see how they feel, which one you can relate to based on physical coordination. Its important to pick out a Bo that feels good to you, as some techniques may be harder to perform if your Bo is not the right feel. 

In the CMA that I practice we would pick out a Gun that is right about the base of our palm height when hand is vertical to the body. 

Now in Shotokan that I used to practice we would generally pick out Bo's that were 6' even but they would order these in mass quantity so it would be cheaper so they were all 6'. Not based on preference of the practitioner. 

Good luck! On a side note the Bo forms are awesome! You'll definitely enjoy them.


----------



## ATC (Jul 23, 2009)

I like the shorter staff but my master made me get the 6' one. I am 6'2" but I can really spin that 5 footer.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 23, 2009)

ATC said:


> I like the shorter staff but my master made me get the 6' one. I am 6'2" but I can really spin that 5 footer.


At 6'2" I would agree in fact suggest a 6.5ft.


----------



## still learning (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello, Common sense...a little shorter BO...will be easier to handle and spin...

A little longer is OK too....and everyone knows oversize is always harder to handle...

Also thickness can play a part too...taper ones spin faster/looks faster anyway...

We use a bamboo type and comes in many thickness....find one that feels good to you...

On the streets...longer ones gives better reach...

Aloha,  (ever use a coconut tree?)


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 5, 2009)

If the bo is longer than you are tall, it will hit the floor during spins or strikes.  It should come up to about your eyebrow or an inch or so higher than that.

AoG


----------



## ATC (Aug 6, 2009)

ArmorOfGod said:


> If the bo is longer than you are tall, it will hit the floor during spins or strikes.


Not true. Maybe in the begining but after some time you learn how to adjust for the leangth. Shorter staffs are a lot more forgiving with bad technique though.


----------



## Grimm (Dec 21, 2016)

What I'm wondering I'm sorry but I'm very new to this and I'm a beginner I'm 6'5 and I was wondering what would be the exact ideal height I barely started my training and I'm looking for one to be for fit for me I know most would say up to my eyebrow but would anyone be able  to tell me an exact height I'm


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 21, 2016)

As noted above -- it depends on your style, and the forms you'll be doing.  Talk to your instructor.  As for exactly how many feet...  Well, a tape measure and a friend will tell you!


----------



## Grimm (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks


----------

